# Denia/Javea Autumn 2010



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I travel to this area frequently but always use the Dover/Calais route. This year I'm contemplating either the Plymouth/Santander or Portsmouth/Caen ferries. I know its expensive but that is not a particular issue.

Can anybody tell me if there are any campsites/Aires open between Santander and the Denia area (via Madrid) in September returning in November? Any recommended sites (preferably with GPS coordinates) would be helpful.

Alternatively if I use the Caen ferry I would cross into Spain at Hendaye probably staying overnight at the Biarritz Aire. Are there any campsites/Aires open between Hendaye and Valencia again with details if possible?

Many thanks.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

A few 1000 here
http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks. However, the link is a map of Southern Europe with a further link to GPS downloads. What I was actually looking for was some specific recommendations so any further advice would be appreciated.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Can't help with Madrid route but Camping Zaragoza is open all year, web search will give full details.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

gelathae said:


> Thanks. However, the link is a map of Southern Europe with a further link to GPS downloads. What I was actually looking for was some specific recommendations so any further advice would be appreciated.


If you keep zooming into the map along your route you will see all the stopping places ,click on one then info,cut and paste all info into a translator


----------

